# Galveston Bay Deep Water



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Deep water structure and shell pads are paying off. Live bait has accounted for all the catches. Size of the fish is good. Should just keep getting better.
www.galvestonbaycharterfishing.com


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice bags capt nice to see you posting be well


----------

